# Live Pigeon Feed



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello All,

I just setup a live feed for my pigeons.

I still have to get a couple more cams and some other hardware so this is just the start.

with some time you will be able to see the birds up close and be able to see inside the loft.

http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8888/frame.html?mode=flash

http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8888/frame.html?mode=

http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8888/frame.html?mode=javascript


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you are so cracking me up....that is cool


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LOL!!! That is SO cool.........I want one!!
When I read the title to your thread, I thought...."oh no,........what's he feeding them.......worms??"...
It DOES say "LIVE" pigeon feed............


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahahahahaha
I guess I should have thought out the title a little more


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> LOL!!! That is SO cool.........I want one!!
> When I read the title to your thread, I thought...."oh no,........what's he feeding them.......worms??"...
> It DOES say "LIVE" pigeon feed............


You can get the cameras from www.harborfreight.com really cheap.
then depending on if you want more than one camera you can get a video channel switcher cheap from ebay.
If you only want one cam then you wont need the switcher.
then you would need a tv turner video card install in a pc on your network.
O i forgot you will need a RF modulator also to make the rca cables into RF cable so you can plkug it into the tv turner.
you'll also need to make an account at www.no-ip.org and install the no-ip update program.
What that does is give you a http:// address that will update to your pc's IP address automatically for free.
once you have all that then all you need is a program called Webcam XP.
I can provide you or anyone else who needs it with a copy.
If anyone has any questions about this setup or wants help getting one setup feel free to ask me.
Ill be glad to help.
I have got tons of help and ideas from ppl on this forum


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> You can get the cameras from www.harborfreight.com really cheap.
> then depending on if you want more than one camera you can get a video channel switcher cheap from ebay.
> If you only want one cam then you wont need the switcher.
> then you would need a tv turner video card install in a pc on your network.
> ...


Would you repeat that in english please??  Just kidding.......this is the kind of stuff I have no clue about. Don't you have to run some sort of cable from the camera in the loft to the PC? That would be about 100 ft of cable for us I think,....maybe more than that. Plus I've got so many different areas in my loft..........don't think it would really work so well here. Oh well, I'll just watch YOURS!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

yes you would but....
it uses regular telephone cable 
you can get that by the hundred feet really cheap.
All you would need is the phonecable coupler and some cable to extend it


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Renee If you ever wanted to do it I would be honered to help you get it done 
Just give me a call


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

well.....thats pretty cool


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Man that was confusing! How about a security camera with internet capabilities that you can view anywhere from the internet. I think Kalapati did it. Maybe we should get some instructional videos or step by step procedure on how to do it and make it sticky.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Man that was confusing! How about a security camera with internet capabilities that you can view anywhere from the internet. I think Kalapati did it. Maybe we should get some instructional videos or step by step procedure on how to do it and make it sticky.


that is exactly what I have setup lol


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

maybe i will get one of those to keep track of the kids. 

Randy


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

new inside loft cam is up and running 
check it out


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> new inside loft cam is up and running
> check it out


That is SOOO cool!!......so, the white cock and 8155 are mating up? Where's 8117? 
Can't wait till we can watch babies!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LOL.........that's funny watching the BB peak over the edge and watch the cock bird below..........

UH OH........old Whitie's trying to take two boxes.............BAD BOY!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You might be starting to have a problem with the White cock.  I've only been watching them for about 5 minutes and I've seen him in three nest boxes and he's chasing the hen that doesn't "belong" to him.........

Can I make a suggestion?

_30 minutes later_:......yep, you've *definately* got a bully on your hands. He wants the whole loft to himself. Better curb that right now before the eggs and babies start arriving............


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Well Renee

Watching someone elses birds for 5 hours? 

That is a cool feed. Nice idea to check on the little ones. I guess when all the babies turn out with white on them, we will know what happened. 

Randy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> You might be starting to have a problem with the White cock.  I've only been watching them for about 5 minutes and I've seen him in three nest boxes and he's chasing the hen that doesn't "belong" to him.........
> 
> Can I make a suggestion?
> 
> _30 minutes later_:......yep, you've *definately* got a bully on your hands. He wants the whole loft to himself. Better curb that right now before the eggs and babies start arriving............


what should he do? I want to know too, in case I have one like it...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

maybe if he had some sort of nest front it would help to keep that white cockbird from jumping in and out of every box ,just a thought


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> maybe if he had some sort of nest front it would help to keep that white cockbird from jumping in and out of every box ,just a thought


what do you mean by nest front?
Im totally green at this 
any ideas or suggestions are greatly welcomed


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

this is a nestfront but you would have to custom fit one to your nest boxes  http://www.globalpigeon.com/productimages/fullimg/IMG1124172478.jpg

on a box this is what they look like http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/120.jpg


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

So I basicly want to install some sort of removal grill on the open part of the nest box
and not cover the perch part of the nest box?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That is sooooo awesome!! I love it  I can have a loft vicariously through you - without having the scrap the poo 

I'm so glad you set this up!

Just curious - couldn't you do a wireless setup (thinking of Renee) so you wouldn't need to run the cable? Scary part is I understood about 1/2 of your post  I want to set up some cams on my deck in the summer to watch my kids - may be giving you a shout then.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

yes , that way your other cock can defend just the open doorway and not have to worry about defending the whole open front of the box at the same time .. if that doesnt work you might need to break out the bully bands that Renee has perfected so she could help more with that if the need arises


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> That is sooooo awesome!! I love it  I can have a loft vicariously through you - without having the scrap the poo
> 
> I'm so glad you set this up!
> 
> Just curious - couldn't you do a wireless setup (thinking of Renee) so you wouldn't need to run the cable? Scary part is I understood about 1/2 of your post  I want to set up some cams on my deck in the summer to watch my kids - may be giving you a shout then.


I could ride up there on my bike and help you set them up
I was born in Passaic 
Yes you can do wireless but..
I personally like wired as you dont get interference and the cams always work.I had a wireless setup before I went wired


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would start with nest fronts, but don't know that this will calm this bird down. From what I've seen, the BCWF cock doesn't even fight back, which tells me he hasn't taken a box to begin with so doesn't really feel that any of them are HIS to fight for. 
IMO, since you haven't had the birds but a few days, I don't think there's any danger of the hen laying eggs in the next 3 to 4 days. I would take the white cock and his mate completely out of the loft, close up all the nest boxes except one (and I would go with leaving the 3rd one open) and let the other cock take a box and mate up with his hen. 
I'd do this today. In the meantime, make some fronts for the boxes and put them up. Then about Wed. of next week, open up the top box only and put the other pair back in there. If that doesn't work, then the bullyband is next.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are both sides of your loft set up the same?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Well Renee
> 
> Watching someone elses birds for 5 hours?
> 
> ...


5 Hours?? I don't watch my OWN birds for 5 hours, but...........at least I can watch his and be warm at the same time. LOL
Actually both cocks have some white on them, so that wouldn't tell ya much except the white cock is Red and the other is Blue.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OOHHHOOO....cock birds like that white one REALLY piss me off.  He didn't do this when he was here, but of course he had about 20 other cocks to fight with, not just one. He needs a spanking!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> OOHHHOOO....cock birds like that white one REALLY piss me off.  He didn't do this when he was here, but of course he had about 20 other cocks to fight with, not just one. He needs a spanking!!


he's a bad boy!....this is so cool..not the bully but the watching...


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

they also make them in wireless versions. They're not as cheap, but it would eliminate the need to run any wires. I'm not too sure about the video quality or the range, but from what I've read they're pretty reliable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

These web cams are so cool. Watching them can get addicting! I hope I get one for Christmas (just gave the boyfriend a hint lol ).

*waves to StoN3d* hehe


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL - I came back to the web cam to take a peek & it looked like you were getting dive bombed in there while putting up the screening 

Love the two watching you from the perches - they keep looking back and forth at each other as if to say "Just WHAT is that crazy human doing??"... hehheee....

this is so much fun


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

StoN3d said:


> I could ride up there on my bike and help you set them up
> I was born in Passaic
> Yes you can do wireless but..
> I personally like wired as you dont get interference and the cams always work.I had a wireless setup before I went wired


Thank you so much for the offer!!! That's really nice of you  I think Dave can set it up here - I just have to bribe him into doing it  LOL. Seriously - I'm going to put it onto my Xmas list (good idea Sasha!) - we have other cameras in the house so I doubt adding one more would be a big deal.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I put up some little ghetto nets for the time being.
I hope that works.
Ill have to see if I can find someone to build me some nest fronts
anyone willing to volunteer?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

looks like the white bird is too much of a bully :S


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Pigeon fight in the loft!!!! The white one is trying to grab nest box number two!!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

He sits up there on the top box all smug like he's daring the others to make his day lol. You should name him Mr. Pushy Pants!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think you need to move the white cock out of there for a few days. Every minute you let him stay, the more powerful he thinks he is.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I think things calmed down a bit.
Ill watch him some more and if he keeps its up ill move him to the other side


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Things have calmed down because it's getting late and they're all tired of fighting, for today at least.
Trust me. He ain't gonna calm down. He's learned (in his mind anyway) that he can rule the roost and that's what he's going to do. 
The best thing you can do is remove him, close up all but one nest box and leave the BC cock in there with his hen for a few days. Once he and she get cozy and pick a box, maybe he'll stand up to the white cock when you return him to the loft. 
I've seen this too many times and I'm sure others have too. I'm not convinced that it's just the white cock. I suspect no matter which two cocks you might have put in there, one or the other would have done the same thing. 
It's probably too late to try this now.......I'll leave that up to you, but when I move new cocks into a new area, I take down all the perches and have only the nest boxes. They WILL either take a box or sleep on the floor. Usually works out pretty good. 
Sorry things are working out like this, but be forewarned.......when you eventually try to introduce another pair of birds.........guess what's going to happen?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WOO HOO! You must have gotten the parts you needed. I see three camera shots!! That is WAY cool........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This ain't cool. These birds are about to worry me to death.  I'm going to shut down the comp now.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

So should I just move the white bird to the other side of the loft?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

got the audio working on the live video feed


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

welllllll lol
maybe I didnt


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

This is a he!! of a way to cure the boredom on 3rd shift. I should be doing homework.

Pretty neat setup you got there.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Have you got the lights on 24/7? I noticed last night the lights were on and this morning at 6:00 they were on. Just wondering.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Ive got them set like you do
off at midnight and on at 4 am
is that wrong?
also I separated the white bird from the others 
hes on the other side of the loft alone
no nest boxes on that side


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

All of them are just chillin outside in the rain
I guess I freaked them out
will they be ok out in the cold rain?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> Ive got them set like you do
> off at midnight and on at 4 am
> is that wrong?
> also I separated the white bird from the others
> ...


I have mine come on at 4:00 PM, not AM.........just before the sun sets. You're giving them about 21 hours of daylight.  That won't hurt them......some people keep lights on 24/7. The problem is on up into winter, at 4:00 in the morning, the water will be frozen and you're babies will be screaming for water and food until you go out to the loft. That's of course, if you don't have heaters for the waterers. 
That's good about the white bird. Did you close off 3 of the nest boxes? I just checked on them and I see a hen in the bottom nest bowl. That's 8117, right? It won't take but a few days for her and the BC cock to start getting cozy in thier box, then you can put the white one back. HOPEFULLY he'll behave. 
PS: No, that's the BC cock in the bowl. See??? HE wanted to take a box too and Whitie wouldn't let him. Good deal!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> All of them are just chillin outside in the rain
> I guess I freaked them out
> will they be ok out in the cold rain?


No, it won't hurt them. Mine have been out there all day. It's only about 38 here. They'll go in when they get enough.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

wont that much light stress the birds in some way ??I mean isnt that like sleep deprivation in some way  21 hours straight could drive them to drink lol


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I got it set to turn on at 6 am and off at 10 pm 
also it has night vision I didnt think it would work but it doesnt look that bad


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

how come i can only see 3 blue;s for a second it went to the other section i saw the white then went back to the 3 blues ..


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

white bird was mis behaving and trying to take all the nest boxes
he got moved to the other side of the loft
I didnt notice it was not switching the cams and fixed it


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i know you were doing somthing with it because i think i saw your cursour going over the cam picture


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Love the Xmas lights  Quite creative there!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

How can I tell if they are drinking water or not
I havent seen them take a drink of water since I got them
Im a little concerned
also I noticed this morning someone has some very watery poops


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> I got it set to turn on at 6 am and off at 10 pm
> also it has night vision I didnt think it would work but it doesnt look that bad


OK. This isn't doing you any good. It's already daylight during most of the hours that you have the lights on. You want to give them EXTRA hours. The lights need to come on just before it gets dark and stay on until 11:00 or 12:00. The sunrise/sunset for you right now is Sunrise....7:08, Sunset....4:45....so I would put the lights at 4:30 (on) and 12:00 midnight (off). This would give them 10 hours of natural light plus 7 1/2 hours of "artificial" light.....total 17 1/2 hours of total daylight.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> How can I tell if they are drinking water or not
> I havent seen them take a drink of water since I got them
> Im a little concerned
> also I noticed this morning someone has some very watery poops


If they weren't drinking any water, I think it would be quite obvious by now. I'm pretty sure they're drinking water.
I don't mean to pester you and tell you what to do with your birds and if you want me to shut up, I will. 
I see the BC and his hen have moved from the bottom box to the second box. You really need to close up 3 boxes and let them just have one box...if not, they might just move to the top box next and then you're going to have the same problem all over again, except with a different bird. Just tack and towel or piece of cardboard over the perch opening. 
Do you know which bird had the loose droppings? It could be from stress.......you took the white cock out and left his hen, so she's probably "distressed".........
You are feeding them enough......right?
Got any probiotics? I'd put some in their water.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

If I dont have the lights on during the day its very dark in the loft
Ill keep turning them on at 6 am and have them turn off at 10 pm
that gives the 16 hours of light.
Is that enough light for them?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> If I dont have the lights on during the day its very dark in the loft
> Ill keep turning them on at 6 am and have them turn off at 10 pm
> that gives the 16 hours of light.
> Is that enough light for them?


I didn't realize it was that dark inside the loft. Yea, 16 hours is good enough.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

cool... 
now about the water intake
how do I know they are drinking enough water?
I havent seen them drink water since I got them from you


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If they weren't drinking water.......you'd have birds that look like their about to die. You've had them for almost a week. No way they would go without water that long and you not know it. They don't drink very much anyway....usually after they eat and with the weather as cold as it is, they may only drink a couple times a day. You could put the water so that the camera is on it and we could all watch for them to drink!! LOL


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok lol I was nervous for a sec
I did remember reading that they usually drink after eating.
I fed them this morning and they ran to eat but not one went to drink water afterwards.
Ill see about getting a cam setup on the waterer so they can be monitored


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> Ill see about getting a cam setup on the waterer so they can be monitored



I was kidding. They're drinking water.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
I feel dumb now
DUH!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm such a wuss..............I feel sorry for that white cock now AND his hen. She's sitting in the top box in the bowl wondering, I'm sure.......where's my sweetie and he's sitting over there all by his self.........
Now that the other cock has taken a box......well, he's taken two, maybe the white cock will behave if you move him back? 
UHH.......these guys can drive you crazy........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I'm such a wuss..............I feel sorry for that white cock now AND his hen. She's sitting in the top box in the bowl wondering, I'm sure.......where's my sweetie and he's sitting over there all by his self.........
> Now that the other cock has taken a box......well, he's taken two, maybe the white cock will behave if you move him back?
> UHH.......these guys can drive you crazy........


hey!...I thought he needed a spanking.....lol....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I KNEW IT!! Just looked in on the birds and the BC and his hen are in the top box. 
Better fix that as soon as you get home or you're never going to have eggs OR babies............


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

should I move the white bird back into Gen Pop?
also i have a crazy story that hapened today.
I was outside smoking a cig looking at the loft and my moms husband comes out and asks if the white bird could make his way to the other side of the loft
I said No and asked why
inside the house you can hear the audio of the loft from the cameras and he said that it sounded like they were going crazy
I went in and checked on them and they were fine.
i went back outside to check on the aviary and went I stepped on the right side of the loft where the fence is I heard something that took off.
I thought it was a crow or a bluejay or something but then I though to myself that was way too big to be the birds I was thinking it was
I stepped on a tree stump i have behind my shed to look into the neighbors yard......
and there he was staring at me 
a coopers hawk
he was sitting on a wheel barrow I have sitting on the side of the shed
eye level with the aviary scaring the crap outta my birds :S
I also saw a falcon flying around my neighborhood 
I figured it was a falcon cause it looked just like a pigeon except the tail feathers were move of a rectangle verses the curved shape the pigeons have and the colors were like a brown grey or a black and grey.
Ive seen him flying around my hood for a couple years now but never really thought about that when I was building my loft
I should be ok right?
I mean hawks and falcons are part of racing pigeons correct
You gotta take the good with the bad


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Just curious - when you're standing on the side where the white pigeon was can you see into the other compartment?

There's quite the battle going on in that top nest box


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Da Master to the rescue


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

yes I can see lol
I was watching them a bit not knowing what to do lmao
they were having a UFC fight in the top nest box
seems both cocks what that box

JESUS
now they are fighting in the second nest box
I closed off two and only two are open
Im clueless as what to do
Do i just let nature takes its course?
Do I move the other BC cock to the other side and let him have some time out?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I have GOT to build me some proper nest fronts :'(


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess I missed the show.......LOL 
Just came back from the PO shipping some birds. I guess just watch them for a while and see what happens. Right now, they seem to be "ok"........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Fight!! Fight!!! 

There's going to be blood shed..............


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

should I separate them?
they keep getting stuck in the top nest and fighting


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> should I separate them?
> they keep getting stuck in the top nest and fighting


I would go out and lock each pair in their correct box for a while. OR lock up the white cock and his hen and leave the other pair out. Which boxes do you have open? 1st and 2nd?

Try opening the 3rd box and close up the 2nd and 4th box.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How did you do that????
You just walked in the loft and snatched that bird right out of the air!!! LOL


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahahaha
you like my batman like reflexes 
I'll figure out which is the white birds mate and lock them in for the night
good idea?
Ill go eat dinner and check back


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> hahahahahaha
> you like my batman like reflexes
> I'll figure out which is the white birds mate and lock them in for the night
> good idea?
> Ill go eat dinner and check back


yea, sounds good. You had said that he was mated to the bigger BB and if that's the case, it's 8155.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

feed will go down for a bit
I have another pc I am setting up as a dedicated server for the cameras


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tune in to as the world turns, at on Lifted wings Loft! live from laural maryland!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

video feed is back online


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Whew - was going through withdraw  Seriously - congrats - that probably wasn't "fun".


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I'm happy to see that things seem to have settled down a bit now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They are getting very cozy in that second next box (from the top)...I think love is in the air.....will there be babies?!!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

looks like the white bird is collecting tobacco stems and bringing them to the hen in the nest
he keeps flying up and down up and down
am I right?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just LOVE this........the white cock is busy as a bee taking nesting material up to the box. Good exercise for him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> looks like the white bird is collecting tobacco stems and bringing them to the hen in the nest
> he keeps flying up and down up and down
> am I right?


YEP......I guess we were posting at the same time.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

He'll have your little wall basket thing cleaned out by the time you get home. I bet you get eggs pretty soon. I'm guess by the week end.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Man I'm soooo glad I got that cam setup and am able to see all this 
AND share it with all of you guys also


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> Man I'm soooo glad I got that cam setup and am able to see all this
> AND share it with all of you guys also


So are we!!........he's going to fly 100 miles today...........that hen that he's mated too has laid eggs twice I think and she sat on them faithfully......even when her mate got lost on a race, she still sat on those eggs for about 3 days before she gave up. She should make an excellent Mom.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they look so at home now....see just a little settling and they are acting like normal....cute nest building...he seems to be happy with his one top box..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> should I move the white bird back into Gen Pop?
> also i have a crazy story that hapened today.
> I was outside smoking a cig looking at the loft and my moms husband comes out and asks if the white bird could make his way to the other side of the loft
> I said No and asked why
> ...


WHOA!! I missed this post! Yea, you sorta gotta live with the predators. However, him sitting somewhere where he can actually look at the birds will freak them out. Move the wheel barrow. Usually, if they land on like the landing board, then the birds will go inside the loft, but it's best, if you can do it, to have a set up where the hawk can't actually sit and peer in at the birds. If they can feel "safe" by being inside, then you're ok. If they get to where they don't feel safe "inside" the loft, they'll be freaked out all the time.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I will move that crap out of that area tonight when I get off.
The video feed is down atm 
I was messing with the pc remotely and reboot it and now it wont come back on lol
gotta wait till I get home to get it started again
or maybe my wife can reboot it for me on her lunch break
sorry for the downtime
It looks like you guys really enjoy watching


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I should hopefully have it back up by about 1:30 
HOPEFULLY lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> I should hopefully have it back up by about 1:30
> HOPEFULLY lol


I should be up by then. I"m going to take a nap.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> I will move that crap out of that area tonight when I get off.
> The video feed is down atm
> I was messing with the pc remotely and reboot it and now it wont come back on lol
> gotta wait till I get home to get it started again
> ...


hey stop messing with it!..


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

lmao
I really want to get the audio part working
Im trying to setup a live audo feed to go along with the video but the program I am using is not behaving properly


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

hey - yeah - no fair messing with it from work!! I finally got a few minutes away from work to watch the nest building and "web cam is offline"  

LOL - yes - I'm addicted  Never seen a "live" loft before - so this is pretty darn kewl / enlightening for me too.

Good luck with getting the audio going - those programs can be a PIA.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Im glad everyone really enjoys the video
Makes it much more worthwhile 
I would suck if I went through all that running of wires and so on for only me to watch it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> Im glad everyone really enjoys the video
> Makes it much more worthwhile
> I would suck if I went through all that running of wires and so on for only me to watch it


UH OH. My link isn't working.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

lol renee
We have some kinda online relationship
I was just thinking OMG Renee will be up soon and my wife has not called me from home yet LOL
let me give her a call so she can reboot the pigeonpc


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> lol renee
> We have some kinda online relationship
> I was just thinking OMG Renee will be up soon and my wife has not called me from home yet LOL
> let me give her a call so she can reboot the pigeonpc


Oh, don't worry about it. For some reason I thought you had it up running and when I checked it wasn't. 
I think I'll survive.................( I THINK!!! )

OH, and by the way.............congrats on the Giants win!! You KNOW I don't like the Giants, but they're going to win the division anyway, and we needed the Redskins to loose in order to keep pace with them.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

GO GIANTS!!!!
and I talked to the wife.
she CLAIMS she called me but when I asked her what number she called she couldnt produce a good excuse lmao!!!
itll have to wait untill 530 pm when I get home :'(
sorry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> GO GIANTS!!!!
> and I talked to the wife.
> she CLAIMS she called me but when I asked her what number she called she couldnt produce a good excuse lmao!!!
> itll have to wait untill 530 pm when I get home :'(
> sorry


I might get the shakes, but I'll TRYYYYYYYYYYY to hold on till then. 
Maybe I could even actually find something else to do for a few hours. LOL


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

How come i cant see anything?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeon lower said:


> How come i cant see anything?


I think the video is down until later today when the computer can be rebooted.

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

whoo hoooooo  It's BACK   

I was shaking Renee  This IS rather addictive.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*sigh* spoke too soon... it's offline again...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> *sigh* spoke too soon... it's offline again...


It's back..........


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

ok I got the audio working.
You will need to have some form of MP3 player installed
I recommend two applications

one is Winamp
http://download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp5541_full_emusic-7plus_en-us.exe
the other is an application called VLC Player
this one is my favorite
It will play basically anything 
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html
install one of those players then go to this URL 
http://ston3d.no-ip.org:9998/
once there click the LISTEN TAB up top
that will download a file called listen.pls.pls
once downloaded you must play that file with either Winamp or VLC Player
once the audio is playing you can then click the STREAM URL Link to see the live video while you listen to the audio

Please let me know if it is not working for you or you are having problems 
I will be here to help


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

wow that's really cool idea... the white male looks like the king of your loft. thanks for sharing stoned


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

UH OH!! Where'd the birds go???? The live feed isn't live any more.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

lol
OH NOESSS

ok I got a new URL
I noticed that the sound and video we not in snyc
it was like a couple seconds off to almost 30 seconds off depending on your bandwidth
you can view it the same way you were viewing it before except you dont have two different feeds now
its all one feed 
all in sync also 
http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8000
then Click Listen and play the downloaded file with either Wnamp Or VLC player

Winamp Download link
http://download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp5541_full_emusic-7plus_en-us.exe
VLC Player Download Link
http://www.videolan.org/mirror.php?...lan/&file=vlc/0.9.6/win32/vlc-0.9.6-win32.exe
its a much better feed now imo
let me know what you guys think


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

HUH? 
I don't care about the sound. I keep the sound on my computer turned off because Walley, my cockatiel, freaks COMPLETELY out when he hears a new sound. You should have seen him today when the new cell phone rang. 
Anyway..........I'm not getting the picture either.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

its up now
it has to be played with either of those two players i just listed 
sorry
but the sound is important to me cause at work I'll be able to hear whats going on and can call a neighbor if I hear someone snooping around
http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8000


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> its up now
> it has to be played with either of those two players i just listed
> sorry
> but the sound is important to me cause at work I'll be able to hear whats going on and can call a neighbor if I hear someone snooping around
> http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8000


OH, I understand. I didn't know that I had to have both now. I was just saying that the picture, (like it was before) was just fine for me. So, I need to download a player? I'll have to get Everett to do that.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

ok tell Everett im sorry for making him do PC work 
once you get one of those installed go to http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8000 and click the LISTEN link up top
that will download a file called listen.pls.pls
play that file with what ever you installed and you should get a video and audio playing
let me know if it doesnt work for you


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> ok tell Everett im sorry for making him do PC work
> once you get one of those installed go to http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8000 and click the LISTEN link up top
> that will download a file called listen.pls.pls
> play that file with what ever you installed and you should get a video and audio playing
> let me know if it doesnt work for you


Oh, he won't mind. He's upstairs right now working on a computer that a friend dropped off a little while ago. She couldn't get it to work. She calls her self "computer dumb"..........LOL............and she is, really.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Ahhhh.... I get it now - so the URLs at the start of this thread are no longer active?

Does the pls file need to be downloaded each connection or can I reuse (for example) the one I got yesterday?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

this URL can be played with Winamp or VLC player without having to go to the website and downloading the file
http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8000/;stream.nsv
exactly how it is with the ;
in winamp you can click file then click play URL then enter that address
same with VLC player except I think with the newest version of VLC player you have to click media then advanced open file
click network
then choose http in the leftmost dropdown window
in address window enter ston3d.no-ip.org:8000/;stream.nsv
I know it all sounds like a lot but once you have done it its really easy


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> Ahhhh.... I get it now - so the URLs at the start of this thread are no longer active?
> 
> Does the pls file need to be downloaded each connection or can I reuse (for example) the one I got yesterday?


you have to get a new one 
sorry
http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8000
or you can just play this URL in winamp or VLC player 
http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8000/;stream.nsv
i posted instructions for the newest VLC Player
that one is a little tricky


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

just fyi the .pls stands for playlist 
incase anyone was wondering


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> ok I got the audio working.
> You will need to have some form of MP3 player installed
> I recommend two applications
> 
> ...


Do we still download this one or the other link in the other post different?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

thats the link to download vlc player
you can use either that or Winamp to play the playlist file (.pls)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't downlode anything, Im at work, can we see the web cam with out sound or downloding anything?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hmmmm
I will have to work on that
thats a good point

sorry


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok I got something working
would everyone please test it.
its a little laggy so if it freezes on you please refresh the page and let it load again
http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8888/index.html
please let me know if it works or does not work for you


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Oh, he won't mind. He's upstairs right now working on a computer that a friend dropped off a little while ago. She couldn't get it to work. She calls her self "computer dumb"..........LOL............and she is, really.


 Hey, Renee, watch your language, please...I'M PRESIDENT OF "Computer Dumb!"

I am happy to say, tho, that, SO FAR, I'm muddlin' through and know who to call for HELP! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I had to seperate the two cocks again today
the BC cock doesnt like the white cock AT ALL!!!
lol
I fed them and he wouldnt let him eat .
lotta wing slapping and pushing and pecking.
I'll put him back when they are done eating.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> I had to seperate the two cocks again today
> the BC cock doesnt like the white cock AT ALL!!!
> lol
> I fed them and he wouldnt let him eat .
> ...



After the way the white cock bullied him a few days ago, I wouldn't like him either!!! LOL
Would be easier to just feed them in thier box. Did they let the hens eat?
I swear...........MEN!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I guess everybody ate
they still wont eat the corn lol
how many times a day did you feed them?
they only came down once and started wolfing the food down when I fed them.
since then its like they dont care that theres food there.
No eggs yet 
you think its cause they dont get enough sunlight?
Ive been cutting back how much I give them each time I feed them.
I dont wanna starve them either.
Should I just go tomorrow and get those bowls for food in thier nest box?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> I guess everybody ate
> they still wont eat the corn lol
> how many times a day did you feed them?
> they only came down once and started wolfing the food down when I fed them.
> ...


Seems that you might have missed some of my posts. I don't understand why you want them to be on such a strict feeding regiment. They are breeders. Unless you feed them nothing but peanuts and safflower seeds, they aren't going to get too fat. I fed them once a day, but I put out one ounce per bird in the feeder and left it there all day. They CAN'T eat too much cause there's a limited amount there. If they don't eat it all, I dump it in a container the next day, mix it back up with some feed and give them their alloted amount for that day. Measure out about 5 ounces of feed and put it in the feeder and just leave it. What's the worse that can happen?
HOWEVER, like I said, they WILL eventually go down on eggs, and then it all changes anyway. Don't give them an unlimited buffet, but don't be so strict with them. There's no reason for that. Once you got birds out flying, THEN, you'll have to keep them on a pretty tight leash, but these guys..........food and their mate and eventual babies is all they have in this world. Let them be pigeons.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

ok I wont worry anymore 
im just so new to all this I cant help but worry and make sure Im doing things right
I was thinking of adding a skylight to each half of the loft
good or bad idea
the only bad side I could think of was in the summer it would make it hot in the loft cause there wouldnt be any shade


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> ok I wont worry anymore
> im just so new to all this I cant help but worry and make sure Im doing things right
> I was thinking of adding a skylight to each half of the loft
> good or bad idea
> the only bad side I could think of was in the summer it would make it hot in the loft cause there wouldnt be any shade


If you could add it to the front part, instead of the middle or back part, it would be fine and a big help AND save on your electric bill. 
yea, don't worry too much. They flew 100's of miles just a few months ago. They probably think that they are in heaven now. No one shoving them in crates and constantly catching them and handling them. Just food, water, a nice "bed", maid service, wife/husband............what more could a bird ask for?????????


----------

